# NVIDIA GeForce GTX TITAN-X Pictured Up-close



## btarunr (Mar 7, 2015)

Here are some of the first close-up shots of NVIDIA's new flagship graphics card, the GeForce GTX TITAN-X, outside Jen-Hsun Huang's Rafiki moment at a GDC presentation. If we were to throw in an educated guess, NVIDIA probably coined the name "TITAN-X" as it sounds like "Titan Next," much like it chose "TITAN-Z" as it sounds like "Titans" (plural, since it's a dual-GPU card). Laid flat out on a table, the card features an a matte-black colored reference cooling solution that looks identical to the one on the original TITAN. Other cosmetic changes include a green glow inside the fan intake, the TITAN logo, and of course, the green glow on the GeForce GTX marking on the top.

The card lacks a back-plate, giving us a peek at its memory chips. The card features 12 GB of GDDR5 memory, and looking at the twelve memory chips on the back of the PCB, with no other traces, we reckon the chip features a 384-bit wide memory interface. The 12 GB is achieved using twenty-four 4 Gb chips. The card draws power from a combination of 8-pin and 6-pin power connectors. The display I/O is identical to that of the GTX 980, with three DisplayPorts, one HDMI, and one DVI. Built on the 28 nm GM200 silicon, the GTX TITAN-X is rumored to feature 3,072 CUDA cores. NVIDIA CEO claimed that the card will be faster than even the previous generation dual-GPU flagship product by NVIDIA, the GeForce GTX TITAN-Z.



 

 

 

 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## buildzoid (Mar 7, 2015)

By the looks of the back of the PCB this is going to have yet another underpowered 6+2 phase VRM.


----------



## The Terrible Puddle (Mar 7, 2015)

Now that is how I imagined the Titan Black would have been. Wouldn't be surprised if the final card has a backplate.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Mar 7, 2015)

They do not have a back plate? Cheapskates??


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 7, 2015)

drool, though like other Maxwells it won't do better at compute related tasks. I think I am going to give this a pass until I see some numbers comparing it to AMD R9-290 series of video cards.


----------



## xorbe (Mar 7, 2015)

> The 12 GB is achieved using twelve 4 Gb chips.


12 * 0.5GB? Or 24 chips? Or 8Gb chips?


----------



## cyrand (Mar 7, 2015)

Any possibility the DisplayPorts are 1.3 instead of 1.2?


----------



## qubit (Mar 7, 2015)

I like the silver look of the previous version better.


----------



## btarunr (Mar 7, 2015)

xorbe said:


> 12 * 0.5GB? Or 24 chips? Or 8Gb chips?



Doh


----------



## Octopuss (Mar 7, 2015)

Holy crap, 12GB. I guess Skyrim wouldn't stutter anymore with that


----------



## Captain_Tom (Mar 7, 2015)

Ferrum Master said:


> They do not have a back plate? Cheapskates??



Honestly the card itself just looks a lot cheaper than the original Titan to me.  I think those $1350 rumors were wrong.  This might be $800 to better compete with the 390X.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Mar 7, 2015)

Lovely.


----------



## HisDivineOrder (Mar 7, 2015)

I really cannot wait until its smaller bro comes along and provides 95% of the performance for 50% of the price.  You know.

Like when Titan showed up, everyone blew their load and then about three months after when actual masses got hold of the Titan, that's when the 780 came and lowered the price point of greatness.

12GB is awesome, but 6GB will be enough to run anything but the most modded, most ultra textured, most insane game's full VRAM load at 4K with full AA.

And I don't think the rest of the hardware's up to the task of running 4K at full AA anyway, so...

Give me a 1080, nVidia.  Or perhaps start a new numbering scheme.


----------



## arbiter (Mar 7, 2015)

buildzoid said:


> By the looks of the back of the PCB this is going to have yet another underpowered 6+2 phase VRM.



Um Given how power efficient maxwell is how do you know that's under powered? Unlike AMD, nvidia does stay within specs of power connections so in all likely hood this card is only around ~225watts TDP.


----------



## Sony Xperia S (Mar 7, 2015)

Not interesting and not interested. nvidia is always late with new breakthroughs........ If only fps were important, they would have been the kings, but they are not.

AMD is launching their advanced new technology line-up at Computex 2015.


----------



## mroofie (Mar 7, 2015)

arbiter said:


> Um Given how power efficient maxwell is how do you know that's under powered? Unlike AMD, nvidia does stay within specs of power connections so in all likely hood this card is only around ~225watts TDP.


Dont mind him he's just jelly


----------



## mroofie (Mar 7, 2015)

Fluffmeister said:


> Lovely.





btarunr said:


> Here are some of the first close-up shots of NVIDIA's new flagship graphics card, the GeForce GTX TITAN-X, outside Jen-Hsun Huang's Rafiki moment at a GDC presentation. If we were to throw in an educated guess, NVIDIA probably coined the name "TITAN-X" as it sounds like "Titan Next," much like it chose "TITAN-Z" as it sounds like "Titans" (plural, since it's a dual-GPU card). Laid flat out on a table, the card features an a matte-black colored reference cooling solution that looks identical to the one on the original TITAN. Other cosmetic changes include a green glow inside the fan intake, the TITAN logo, and of course, the green glow on the GeForce GTX marking on the top.
> 
> The card lacks a back-plate, giving us a peek at its memory chips. The card features 12 GB of GDDR5 memory, and looking at the twelve memory chips on the back of the PCB, with no other traces, we reckon the chip features a 384-bit wide memory interface. The 12 GB is achieved using twenty-four 4 Gb chips. The card draws power from a combination of 8-pin and 6-pin power connectors. The display I/O is identical to that of the GTX 980, with three DisplayPorts, one HDMI, and one DVI. Built on the 28 nm GM200 silicon, the GTX TITAN-X is rumored to feature 3,072 CUDA cores. NVIDIA CEO claimed that the card will be faster than even the previous generation dual-GPU flagship product by NVIDIA, the GeForce GTX TITAN-Z.
> 
> ...


Dat design :0
Hope to see a good price from nvidia


----------



## mroofie (Mar 7, 2015)

Chaitanya said:


> drool, though like other Maxwells it won't do better at compute related tasks. I think I am going to give this a pass until I see some numbers comparing it to AMD R9-290 series of video cards.


what type of compute ??



Ferrum Master said:


> They do not have a back plate? Cheapskates??


But ... But dat matte pcb


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Mar 7, 2015)

Well, this means only one thing. If I am going get one of these, it will be EVGA with EVGA Backplate. Probably have to install it aftermarket too.


----------



## btarunr (Mar 7, 2015)

cyrand said:


> Any possibility the DisplayPorts are 1.3 instead of 1.2?



Unlikely. 1.3 would mean FreeSync support. NVIDIA will drag on to 1.2 until resolution hikes make it obsolete.


----------



## hardcore_gamer (Mar 7, 2015)

buildzoid said:


> By the looks of the back of the PCB this is going to have yet another underpowered 6+2 phase VRM.



May be the GPU is efficient enough so that it doesn't need a higher power regulator circuitry ?


----------



## Krekeris (Mar 7, 2015)

I bet it`ll be like last Titan and cost 1000$ just to make 980Ti look not overpriced.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 7, 2015)

Can't wait for the reviews to pop up, if this is a full GM200 chip then I might get this card, this time around I wanna make sure there won't be a black edition released a few months after I drop a couple of grands on Titan hahaha


----------



## HumanSmoke (Mar 7, 2015)

HisDivineOrder said:


> I really cannot wait until its smaller bro comes along and provides 95% of the performance for 50% of the price.  You know.


You probably wont have long to wait if past trends are anything of an indicator. Launch Titan X for some immediate PR which should marginalize the competitions high end offerings and probably slow AMD's attempts to clear inventory (although AMD seem to be doing that just fine by Osborning themselves with the 300 series announcement), then ready a 6GB 980 Ti with AIB's launching custom designs as soon as AMD drops the 390/390X. Two bites of the cherry both for sales and marketing.

I'll try to hold out until June for my next purchase. Reference 4GB 390/390X, vs a custom 6GB 980 Ti Classified/Windforce/Strix.


btarunr said:


> Unlikely. 1.3 would mean *Adaptive Sync* support. NVIDIA will drag on to 1.2 until resolution hikes make it obsolete.


/fixed that for you
//Everyone knows that FreeSync requires Catalyst graphics drivers and a compatible AMD Radeon GPU


----------



## DinaAngel (Mar 7, 2015)

mmmm i want benches, my wallet wants to be used


----------



## Uplink10 (Mar 7, 2015)

SLI connector?


----------



## HumanSmoke (Mar 7, 2015)

DinaAngel said:


> mmmm i want benches, my wallet wants to be used


This is Titan, I believe the correct phrase is
"mmmm i want benches, my wallet wants to be _ab_used"


----------



## qubit (Mar 7, 2015)

Uplink10 said:


> SLI connector?


Yes, two of them, just like every other high end single GPU NVIDIA card. Have another look at the pictures.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 7, 2015)

HumanSmoke said:


> This is Titan, I believe the correct phrase is
> "mmmm i want benches, *my wallet wants to be abused*"



Lol, QFT.

I'm with you on this - I'll hold out till June (or I'll try) and see what falls then.  If I see a 50% improvement on a 980 then I might ditch my sli 780ti classy's.  I'll go to whoever has the best performing card within certain quality parameters (noise, power etc).


----------



## Uplink10 (Mar 7, 2015)

qubit said:


> Yes, two of them, just like every other high end single GPU NVIDIA card. Have another look at the pictures.


Who is going to buy two of these cards, they are already going to cost an arm and the rest of the body.


----------



## qubit (Mar 7, 2015)

Uplink10 said:


> Who is going to buy two of these cards, they are already going to cost an arm and the rest of the body.


Someone with more money than sense will buy two! 

Or heck, even four...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 7, 2015)

buildzoid said:


> By the looks of the back of the PCB this is going to have yet another underpowered 6+2 phase VRM.



Underpowered based on what? Remember it is Maxwell, so it will have lower power requirements than the last Titan(s).


----------



## HumanSmoke (Mar 7, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Underpowered based on what? Remember it is Maxwell, so it will have lower power requirements than the last Titan(s).


The extra 6GB of VRAM will eat into that a little, and I'd say that Nvidia would just match clocks to the same 250W budget as Titan/Titan Black.


qubit said:


> Yes, two of them, just like every other high end single GPU NVIDIA card. Have another look at the pictures.


Those should disappear in a generation or so once Nvidia adapts NVLink to consumer graphics - assuming the PCI-SIG incorporate it into the PCI-E 4.0 specification


----------



## 荷兰大母猪 (Mar 7, 2015)

The inspiration of the color of GTX TITAN X is from my friend whose ID is 控的是AK.


----------



## JDG1980 (Mar 7, 2015)

Maybe it's just me, but that "matte black" cooler shroud looks like it's made of plastic. If so, that would be a regression from not only the original Titan, but the GTX 980/970 as well. Hopefully it's just some sort of odd finish on the metal, or else this is a definite step down.


----------



## 64K (Mar 7, 2015)

荷兰大母猪 said:


> The inspiration of the color of GTX TITAN X is from my friend whose ID is 控的是AK.



我找不到他通過搜索

我想驗證


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 7, 2015)

JDG1980 said:


> Maybe it's just me, but that "matte black" cooler shroud looks like it's made of plastic. If so, that would be a regression from not only the original Titan, but the GTX 980/970 as well. Hopefully it's just some sort of odd finish on the metal, or else this is a definite step down.


it is metal. Its pretty much the Titan Black dhroud.


----------



## 荷兰大母猪 (Mar 7, 2015)

64K said:


> 我找不到他通過搜索
> 
> 我想驗證


His ID is in 百度贴吧，which is a Chinese forum. At first he colored his gtx titan to Black. Here is the link of his colored gtx titan. http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2727846820 Hope u can read the Chinese


----------



## 64K (Mar 7, 2015)

我的中國是不是很好

謝謝我的朋友


----------



## 荷兰大母猪 (Mar 7, 2015)

64K said:


> 我找不到他通過搜索
> 
> 我想驗證


His ID is in 百度贴吧，which is a Chinese forum. At first he  his 4 gtx Titan


64K said:


> 我的中國是不是很好
> 
> 謝謝我的朋友


I am sorry, I cannot understand ur Chinese. Can u speak English?


----------



## 64K (Mar 7, 2015)

I wanted to know why you think that your friend inspired the color of the Titan X. I didn't see any evidence of it on your Chinese forum.


----------



## 荷兰大母猪 (Mar 7, 2015)

64K said:


> I wanted to know why you think that your friend inspired the color of the Titan X. I didn't see any evidence of it on your Chinese forum.


At first before gtx Titan black was announced, he colored his gtx Titan to black. Thus, so many forums misunderstood that it and they thought that is gtx Titan black. http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2719529842
Here is the link that he made his own "gtx Titan black", which is the inspiration of gtx Titan x. And we have a group which is called 神机营. It contains so many users who have gtx 780 sli or higher. The leader is nvidia official staff and my friend 控的是ak and me are in that group.


----------



## 64K (Mar 7, 2015)

荷兰大母猪 said:


> At first before gtx Titan black was announced, he colored his gtx Titan to black. Thus, so many forums misunderstood that it and they thought that is gtx Titan black. http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2719529842
> Here is the link that he made his own "gtx Titan black", which is the inspiration of gtx Titan x. And we have a group which is called 神机营. It contains so many users who have gtx 780 sli or higher. The leader is nvidia official staff and my friend 控的是ak and me are in that group.



Interesting. I wish there was not a language barrier between us and the Chinese. I would like to see what is going on there with your members regarding GPUs and what they think. We're all enthusiasts after all. I try to use Google Translator but it fails regularly.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 7, 2015)

qubit said:


> Someone with more money than sense will buy two!
> 
> Or heck, even four...



Or people that are able to plan, budget or earn sufficient incomes to purchase said card.  If you go into burdensome debt to own this then yes, the saying, "more money than sense" is valid. However, there are many people that can buy the card or two without that issue.
Perhaps its time to call it a day on the whole spending lots of money is stupid mantra.


----------



## 荷兰大母猪 (Mar 7, 2015)

64K said:


> Interesting. I wish there was not a language barrier between us and the Chinese. I would like to see what is going on there with your members regarding GPUs and what they think. We're all enthusiasts after all. I try to use Google Translator but it fails regularly.


Anyway, I will not buy Titan series...


----------



## qubit (Mar 8, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> Or people that are able to plan, budget or earn sufficient incomes to purchase said card.  If you go into burdensome debt to own this then yes, the saying, "more money than sense" is valid. However, there are many people that can buy the card or two without that issue.
> Perhaps its time to call it a day on the whole spending lots of money is stupid mantra.


The point is these cards at such inflated prices are often considered not worth it for the performance they offer. Doubly so when a much cheaper gtx version comes out a while later tanking their investment. My comment already refers to people who can afford it.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 8, 2015)

qubit said:


> The point is these cards at such inflated prices are often considered not worth it for the performance they offer. Doubly so when a much cheaper gtx version comes out a while later tanking their investment. My comment already refers to people who can afford it.




I envy people and their ability to indulge on hardware such as this, rather than giving them a hard time on it because I know I couldn't afford it, but wish i could.

And realize, that the first Titan sold extremely well, even surprised Nvidia a bit. The ones who bought the card wanted the best of the best with zero worry on the cost, and I can assure you, those people are still living with roof over their head, all body parts and organs still in tact.


----------



## HumanSmoke (Mar 8, 2015)

qubit said:


> The point is these cards at such inflated prices are often considered not worth it for the performance they offer. Doubly so when a much cheaper gtx version comes out a while later tanking their investment. My comment already refers to people who can afford it.


The only real issue is that unless you're in a particular persons position, making a call on the validity of the purchase might not cover all eventualities. I used to benchmark as a hobby, and got ridiculed for buying three 8800Ultra's (and many other cards before them), but the enjoyment I gained from tweaking of the system, overclocking, and eventual benchmark scores for me exceeded the financial cost handsomely (especially taking into account card value depreciation), even though the cards and watercooling were a severe financial outlay for me. It's hard to put a monetary figure on a pure indulgence - I also enjoy sport fishing for billfish and it requires sacrifices be made elsewhere to afford to hire and gas a boat, buy reels, beer, rods, beer, lures, bait, beer, goodwill presents to those I leave alone for 2-3 days....all for exultation of catching and releasing a large fish. Large monetary outlay, nil physical gain....is it worth it to me? Hell yeah.


----------



## Dave65 (Mar 8, 2015)

They can keep it, will be over priced to make the other new card look attractive, not to mention their shell game with the 970, they don't deserve my cash..


----------



## qubit (Mar 8, 2015)

@MxPhenom 216 @HumanSmoke

Oh sheesh people, it was just an offhand remark with a grain of truth in it. No need to take it so seriously. 

I wish anyone who buys them every happiness with their cards and these would make for a good talking point on TPU, too.


----------



## GhostRyder (Mar 8, 2015)

Hmm, I wish they would ditch the DVI port on the card and stick with just the DP's and HDMI.  Still the best single GPU output choices on the market though with those 3 DP's and an HDMI...



qubit said:


> The point is these cards at such inflated prices are often considered not worth it for the performance they offer. Doubly so when a much cheaper gtx version comes out a while later tanking their investment. My comment already refers to people who can afford it.


Indeed, though I think the problem with the first round was more the Titan was viewed by most as being the new top end GTX X80 card and expecting the purchase to be more satisfying than it was in the end.  I mean who saw that the GTX 780 would be so close in performance for much cheaper or that the 780ti would best it by a great margin and then another Titan would even come besting the previous one.  Even after people learned the Titan was no the full die it was one of those wtf moments when the other three cards came out for much better prices and better performance especially if you factor in later people could get 6gb 780's.

But whatever, I personally would not buy one except second hand if I really decided I needed a trio unless the price fell more in line.  Though I think the best part will be seeing the benches and then being able to compare it to what could later come out as the 1080.


----------



## qubit (Mar 8, 2015)

GhostRyder said:


> Hmm, I wish they would ditch the DVI port on the card and stick with just the DP's and HDMI.  Still the best single GPU output choices on the market though with those 3 DP's and an HDMI...
> 
> 
> *Indeed, though I think the problem with the first round was more the Titan was viewed by most as being the new top end GTX X80 card and expecting the purchase to be more satisfying than it was in the end.  I mean who saw that the GTX 780 would be so close in performance for much cheaper or that the 780ti would best it by a great margin and then another Titan would even come besting the previous one.  Even after people learned the Titan was no the full die it was one of those wtf moments when the other three cards came out for much better prices and better performance especially if you factor in later people could get 6gb 780's.*
> ...


Exactly. History is going to repeat itself with this card. I'm not surprised NVIDIA is doing this again, because the last ones sold so well so why shouldn't they? I know the GTX version is gonna be awesome. I'm also quite keen to see what numbering scheme they give it now that they've used up all the single digits. Why on earth did they skip the 8xx series?!

I think the only real justification for this card is for people that want the uncrippled compute functionality. Or if someone well off just wants it.


----------



## arbiter (Mar 8, 2015)

btarunr said:


> Unlikely. 1.3 would mean FreeSync support. NVIDIA will drag on to 1.2 until resolution hikes make it obsolete.



Wrong, Adaptive-sync is an Optional Part of the 1.2a spec. Its not required for a device to be certified as 1.3.


----------



## renz496 (Mar 8, 2015)

btarunr said:


> Unlikely. 1.3 would mean FreeSync support. NVIDIA will drag on to 1.2 until resolution hikes make it obsolete.



isn't that Adaptive Sync still optional for DP 1.3? which means nvidia can still be fully compliant with DP 1.3 without supporting Adaptive Sync.


----------



## arbiter (Mar 8, 2015)

renz496 said:


> isn't that Adaptive Sync still optional for DP 1.3? which means nvidia can still be fully compliant with DP 1.3 without supporting Adaptive Sync.



Yea its optional part of displayport they can't really require it least now cause to use it requires scaler chip in the monitor.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 8, 2015)

qubit said:


> I think the only real justification for this card is for people that want the uncrippled compute functionality. Or if someone well off just wants it.



Maxwell is compute crippled as far as DP is concerned.  Kepler has been respun for GK210 I think.  Kepler is holding the compute ground for NV.
This may well be a thoroughbred gaming card, if so it may be cheaper than we all think. Without the compute benefit of Kepler it would be unwise for Nvidia to sell at the same point as Titans before.
The 12gb is a worrying sign though.


----------



## radrok (Mar 8, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> Maxwell is compute crippled as far as DP is concerned.  Kepler has been respun for GK210 I think.  Kepler is holding the compute ground for NV.
> This may well be a thoroughbred gaming card, if so it may be cheaper than we all think. Without the compute benefit of Kepler it would be unwise for Nvidia to sell at the same point as Titans before.
> The 12gb is a worrying sign though.



I'd love these to be no more than 750$ a pop, would make 3way justifiable in some way.

All I need is CUDA cores and lots of VRAM for what I do, DP is not needed, atleast by me


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 8, 2015)

mroofie said:


> what type of compute ??
> 
> 
> But ... But dat matte pcb


Mostly database related computes(data mining for client's project before deploying the software to cloud) are done on GPU at my workplace.


----------



## buildzoid (Mar 8, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Underpowered based on what? Remember it is Maxwell, so it will have lower power requirements than the last Titan(s).


Rumors are that this will have a 250W TDP. And Nvidia has been putting underpowered VRMs on every card since GTX 590. The 680 VRM dies at 1.45V the 780 and Titan die at 1.5V the 780 Ti and Titan Black IDK. The 980 VRM is only OK because it's VRM couldn't get much cheaper. But for cards that pull over 200W Nvidia has been skimping on VRMs.


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 8, 2015)

Outstanding looks !!

Who buys this graphics card leaves it just as it is

The green LED and the black color are really beautiful.

What a shame to get rid of and put a waterblock on it.


----------



## qubit (Mar 8, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> Maxwell is compute crippled as far as DP is concerned.  Kepler has been respun for GK210 I think.  Kepler is holding the compute ground for NV.
> This may well be a thoroughbred gaming card, if so it may be cheaper than we all think. Without the compute benefit of Kepler it would be unwise for Nvidia to sell at the same point as Titans before.
> The 12gb is a worrying sign though.


Hey, you could well be right. We won't know for sure exactly what this card offers until the reviews come out and I'm on tenterhooks to find out!


----------



## eroldru (Mar 8, 2015)

Inspired by gamers, never affordable for gamers!


----------



## radrok (Mar 8, 2015)

buildzoid said:


> Rumors are that this will have a 250W TDP. And Nvidia has been purring underpowered VRMs on every card since GTX 590. The 680 VRM dies at 1.45V the 780 and Titan die at 1.5V the 780 Ti and Titan Black IDK. The 980 VRM is only OK because it's VRM couldn't get much cheaper. But for cards that pull over 200W Nvidia has been skimping on VRMs.



While I agree, the same VRMs we are talking about are still withstanding 1.4v daily for gaming since the voltage unlock in afterburner came out. Been running 1500 MHz easily and reliably, maybe they aren't THAT bad after all.

I used to bash that same power circuitry a lot, probably some members here recall that aswell 



qubit said:


> Hey, you could well be right. We won't know for sure exactly what this card offers until the reviews come out and I'm on tenterhooks to find out!



Damn right qubit (about the tenterhooking  )! Can't wait to see reviews too! Maybe they are holding off until Nvidia's GTC which is due soon this month.

http://www.gputechconf.com/ March 17-20


----------



## qubit (Mar 8, 2015)

radrok said:


> Damn right qubit (about the tenterhooking  )! Can't wait to see reviews too! Maybe they are holding off until Nvidia's GTC which is due soon this month.
> 
> http://www.gputechconf.com/ March 17-20


Wow I'd have loved to go to that.


----------



## buildzoid (Mar 8, 2015)

radrok said:


> While I agree, the same VRMs we are talking about are still withstanding 1.4v daily for gaming since the voltage unlock in afterburner came out. Been running 1500 MHz easily and reliably, maybe they aren't THAT bad after all.
> 
> I used to bash that same power circuitry a lot, probably some members here recall that aswell


I'm pretty sure Nvidia's 6+2 phase is specced for 240A up to 300A because the VRAM eats up a surprising amount of power(IIRC ~40W) so the 238W stock titan really only puts 190W to the core before efficiency loss (90% for switching DC-DC) so VRM only deals with 171W at 1.15V so only about 150A at stock. Clock to power scaling is not 1 to 1 and really depends on the chip but is between 1 to 0.8 and 1 to 0.5. So 1.4V/(1.15V/148A)*(1+(1500/993-1*0.6)) gives you about 235A so it's no suprise the VRM has held up since that's bellow the spec of the MOSFETs but give the GPU 1.5V at the same clocks and the VRM dies since it has to push 252A to the core which it isn't built for. I also read of a case where someone's card died after a couple weeks at 1.45V which also makes sense since that's around 243A just over the spec. Also I based all my calculations of the peak power draw figure from W1zz's review instead of the average power draw figure like I should have but you get the idea.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 8, 2015)

buildzoid said:


> I'm pretty sure Nvidia's 6+2 phase is specced for 240A up to 300A because the VRAM eats up a surprising amount of power(IIRC ~40W) so the 238W stock titan really only puts 190W to the core before efficiency loss (90% for switching DC-DC) so VRM only deals with 171W at 1.15V so only about 150A at stock. Clock to power scaling is not 1 to 1 and really depends on the chip but is between 1 to 0.8 and 1 to 0.5. So 1.4V/(1.15V/148A)*(1+(1500/993-1*0.6)) gives you about 235A so it's no suprise the VRM has held up since that's bellow the spec of the MOSFETs but give the GPU 1.5V at the same clocks and the VRM dies since it has to push 252A to the core which it isn't built for. I also read of a case where someone's card died after a couple weeks at 1.45V which also makes sense since that's around 243A just over the spec. Also I based all my calculations of the peak power draw figure from W1zz's review instead of the average power draw figure like I should have but you get the idea.



i dont know about you, but if you are pushing a card that much on a reference design, you should probably just get non reference designs with beefed up power delivery. That is kind of why board partners make those kind of cards, however that is a bit harder to do with Titan. Being an enthusiast GPU it would make a whole lot more sense if Nvidia beefed it to like an 8+2, + higher quality components, but this is Nvidia we are talking about.


----------



## buildzoid (Mar 8, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> i dont know about you, but if you are pushing a card that much on a reference design, you should probably just get non reference designs with beefed up power delivery. That is kind of why board partners make those kind of cards, however that is a bit harder to do with Titan. Being an enthusiast GPU it would make a whole lot more sense if Nvidia beefed it to like an 8+2, + higher quality components, but this is Nvidia we are talking about.


Well AMD strapped a 350A VRM to the refrence R9 290X and while the voltage accuracy of it is kinda awful it survives up to 1.7V.


----------



## HumanSmoke (Mar 8, 2015)

qubit said:


> Hey, you could well be right. We won't know for sure exactly what this card offers until the reviews come out and I'm on tenterhooks to find out!


Maxwell seems to scale proportional to resources and clocks, so the final numbers shouldn't be too hard to guess. A GTX 960 is basically half a GTX 980 (at roughly the same clocks) and the 960's performance is roughly half of the 980 ( 52% based on W1zz's 4K chart, a resolution which would eliminate CPU limitation)
GM 200 should be a GM 204 + GM 206 in most respects, so ~50% over GTX 980 given roughly equal clocks, a little less in CPU bound situations, more in VRAM bound situations, and a little greater still if using 8GHz/8Gbps memory IC's rather than the 7GHz chips of the 980/960.
.......................GM 204...........GM 206..........Total........."publicized GM 200 spec"
Cores...........2048................1024..............3096...............3096
SM's.................16.......................8...................24.....................24
Bus width.....256...................128...............384..................384
L2 (MB).............2........................1.....................3.......................3
ROP.................64......................32..................96....................96
TMU..............128.....................64................192.......................?
Die size........398..................228............~ 580*...........est 600
* 398 + (228 - 20% PHY already included in GM 204....Command Processor, Thread dispatchers, Display out, PCI-E interface, SLI interface, NVENC)


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 8, 2015)

buildzoid said:


> Well AMD strapped a 350A VRM to the refrence R9 290X and while the voltage accuracy of it is kinda awful it survives up to 1.7V.



Those cards also consume more power out of the box too, but yeah AMD does some solid power delivery on their reference cards. Also the HBM that will be on the 390 and 390x makes me interested in jumping ship if the price is right. Not that I really need too, i have a pretty damn good 780, I can clock it to the sky and no looking back. I guess thats what happens when you buy parts on launch day, you always get the better clocking parts. I dont push it higher then 1.3v though.


----------



## radrok (Mar 8, 2015)

I'll be so sad if there won't be any voltage tweak  I'm happy with softmods too!


----------



## Vlada011 (Mar 9, 2015)

Titan X look amazing. AMD is not capable to launch such cards.
Maybe 1.-1.5 year after.
Only without backplate backside look really empty and much cheaper.


----------



## Bytales (Mar 9, 2015)

Im more interested in SLI performance. Supposedly one is faster after a single Titan-Z, so what scores will 2 of them yeald. I only got room for two, and will get two.

Hopefully EVGA will make a custom model with waterblock allready attached, single slot, and 2x8pin connector, higlhy overclocked.


----------



## 64K (Mar 9, 2015)

Bytales said:


> Im more interested in SLI performance. Supposedly one is faster after a single Titan-Z, so what scores will 2 of them yeald. I only got room for two, and will get two.
> 
> Hopefully EVGA will make a custom model with waterblock allready attached, single slot, and 2x8pin connector, higlhy overclocked.



If one Titan X is a little faster than a Titan Z then two Titan X should be able to handle even 4K very well. I am hoping Nvidia will release the counterpart Maxwell to the GTX 780Ti and then I will pick that up so long as it's not over $700. $700 was the release price of the 780Ti so I guess that's reasonable as far as Nvidia prices.

I didn't pay much attention to the Kepler Titans but didn't Nvidia not allow non-reference coolers on the Titan/Titan Black? They may do the same thing again with the Maxwell Titans.


----------



## radrok (Mar 9, 2015)

Nvidia allowed to swap the cooler for watercooling, I remember Hydro copper Titan was a thing.

They didn't allow custom PCBs for sure though.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 9, 2015)

Vlada011 said:


> Titan X look amazing. AMD is not capable to launch such cards.
> Maybe 1.-1.5 year after.
> Only without backplate backside look really empty and much cheaper.


wow......

For how much this card will cost it better come with a damn backplate. Also i am pretty sure AMD has released more cards with backplates out of the box than Nvidia.


----------



## qubit (Mar 9, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> wow......
> 
> For how much this card will cost it better come with a damn backplate. Also i am pretty sure AMD has released more cards with backplates out of the box than Nvidia.


Yeah, it gets me how they can release such expensive cards and then skimp on a 10 pence backplate.

For example, my MSI GTX 780 Ti GAMING cost me £500 but still doesn't have a backplate.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 9, 2015)

qubit said:


> Yeah, it gets me how they can release such expensive cards and then skimp on a 10 pence backplate.
> 
> For example, my MSI GTX 780 Ti GAMING cost me £500 but still doesn't have a backplate.



yeah my $649 GTX780 at launch didnt have a backplate either, but then i proceeded to spending another $120 on a waterblock and EVGA backplate.


----------



## radrok (Mar 9, 2015)

Am I the only one that likes the bare PCB look? I get to look at it basically every time I turn my head since my PC is on a bench table...


----------



## mab1376 (Mar 9, 2015)

Ferrum Master said:


> They do not have a back plate? Cheapskates??



Any a blower fan on the beefiest GPU they make?


----------



## buildzoid (Mar 9, 2015)

I appreciate bare PCBs because they make the voltage output caps accessible to a multimeter. But I still think most cards should get at least a metal brace to keep them straight like what the R9 290X and R9 290 windforce have.


----------



## xorbe (Mar 9, 2015)

I noticed TPU posted some Titan X preliminary info in the database.  All that 12GB vram locked up on a 6GHz bus.  I wonder if 980Ti will rock 6GB 7GHz 384-bit.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/2632/geforce-gtx-titan-x.html


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 9, 2015)

xorbe said:


> I noticed TPU posted some Titan X preliminary info in the database.  All that 12GB vram locked up on a 6GHz bus.  I wonder if 980Ti will rock 6GB 7GHz 384-bit.



I dont think there will be a 980Ti, itll go on to a new naming scheme for maxwell refresh, just like the 680(GK104) -> 780(GK110). Seeing how the 980 is GM204, makes sence to follow the trend that the big die version of an architecture will be new name entirely.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 9, 2015)

mab1376 said:


> Any a blower fan on the beefiest GPU they make?



The Fermi days are over.  Move along.

Maxwell is a cooler product than Kepler.  Even this GM200 chip will be fine with a blower.  Don't get me wrong, I wouldn't want one with a fan, I'd still go water or custom but as far as reference models, blower works for Nvidia.


----------



## cyneater (Mar 10, 2015)

So can it do real time ray tracing ?


----------



## HumanSmoke (Mar 10, 2015)

cyneater said:


> So can it do real time ray tracing ?


Any number of GPUs can do real time ray tracing including the last three generations of Nvidia GPUs, why would this card be any different?


----------



## 荷兰大母猪 (Mar 12, 2015)

64K said:


> Interesting. I wish there was not a language barrier between us and the Chinese. I would like to see what is going on there with your members regarding GPUs and what they think. We're all enthusiasts after all. I try to use Google Translator but it fails regularly.


http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3617461428
Here is the new link for the ispiration of Titan x. It was posted by my friend who is the the most famous Nfan in China. He posted this for that the the person who has the original inspiration of Titan x - 控的是AK.


----------

